# ibs & work



## taylorjadel (Oct 13, 2014)

How does everyone go keeping a job. I have ibs a but need sick days due to feeling crap. I dont have sick days left and worry about getting fired on a daily basis if i need to go home. Does anyone else have work problems. I need to work to pay for things so not working isnt an option


----------



## Natalie Campbell (Oct 15, 2014)

I know you can't get fired for having IBS because it is recognized as a disability. Does your boss know about your condition?


----------



## Cb-ibsa (Feb 24, 2009)

As of late my job is far more flexible with having the ability to use the restroom as needed. That being said I seldom have sick days. My biggest concern is my 45 min commute. Again I choose to live fairly remote as in I could run to said wilderness if the urge were to arise. I know at my last job it was impossible...I feel your pain and can only encourage you to attempt to work in a field thats flexible. That or, simply attempt to educate your employer about your issues. Assuming they care that is.


----------

